# Buying new road bike. Is the price negotiable?



## gatorsactions (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm considering entering the world of road biking. Currently am looking at the Trek Madone 4.5 or the Specialized Tarmac Elite. I plan to take them out for test rides in the near future. I was curious though about pricing... 

Do most bike shops negotiate pricing on new bikes? I'm curious about your experiences. Or do I just need to expect to pay what is on the tag (same prices you see on the manufacturers websites)?

I understand the new 2009 bikes are just coming out. Since they are brand new am I less likely to be able to negotiate? I'm guessing if there is a 2008 bike in the model & size I'm looking at the shop is prolly more likely to negotiate on the price for that over the 2009. Again, I'm curious about your experiences.

Not sure if location matters, but I'm in Southwest Florida. There are two new trek stores with about 8 miles of my home and one other shop that sells specialized.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*Haggle the price of the bike as much as you can*. Believe me, they will make it up on the accessories. If they won't negotiate, go someplace else that will. My LBS actually took 800 off the sticker price on an '08 Madone 5.2 for me.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I don't believe most of the bike shops in my area make much money off of individual bikes, but the markup on accessories is much higher. I think your best chances would be to offer to buy the bike and specific accessories at a price you'd find worthwhile.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The 08's are the best way to go, as prices have shot up for 09. You can save, but it does depend on who you get, and their attitude.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

I would say that you could more easily find a deal in years past when the new models came in. However, I'm reading where the prices of the '09 stuff will be significantly higher that 2008 models and stores will be less willing to discount.

Like others said, it doesn't hurt to ask. The profit margins on bikes are pretty thin anyway. Most stores make their money on the accessories.


----------



## wirelessness (Aug 30, 2008)

I just bought an 08 Madone 5.1 for $550 below MSRP. The bike was already marked down to $260 below MSRP. Right out of the gate the salesperson offered to drop another $250 below that with no haggling. I demoed the bike and came back to the store a few times to test and look at it again. I tried but they would not go below that price. Other stores I looked at were pretty similar...once a bike has been marked down significantly they would not go below that price. This is all for 08's and one 07 no 09's. I'm really liking my 5.1 and feel like I got the best price I could for my area in San Diego.


----------



## Homenetman (Feb 13, 2008)

Agree with Peanya that negotiating power is lessened by the big increases in 2009 prices (20% or more). I just bought the 2008 Tarmac Elite and got a bit off even though the 2009 looks to be pretty similar and lists for $350 more. (By the way, I LOVE the Elite.)

I was in the market for an Expert but the 2008s were gone and the 2009 was $2K more than the 2008 Elite. I know the carbon frame isn't the same but I can get a LOT of upgrades over the next few years for $2K. Plus, compared to the 10-year-old Trek 1220 I was riding, I feel like I'm in heaven. 

The other issue to consider on price is just how much time/effort the LBS has put into you. My Specialized dealer spent a ton of time with me. As far as I'm concerned, I got a decent deal but didn't feel right about haggling in this particular instance (and I can haggle like the best when buying cars, etc). 

On the other hand, I was looking at a Trek with a dealer who almost literally had me stand over the bike to see if it fit. I would have haggled mightily if I decided on that bike.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

of course, it's like buying a car! 

You can't buy sticker price. Never.


----------



## cclaeys (Aug 6, 2008)

just ask, the worst they can say is no. I dont worry too much about what others post about their discounts because prices can vary by location and if I am happy with the # then what difference does it make if someone in alabama bought one for 200 less. Treat them good and that extra 100 bucks will come back around eventually. I would rather pay a little more and know that I can trust someone and forge that relationship with them than get a great deal and have to put up with jerks.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

zpl said:


> I don't believe most of the bike shops in my area make much money off of individual bikes, ....


I was in a big Specialized shop 10 days ago and the saleman logged on to the Specialized site to look at some of the new frames/modules. I was looking over his shoulder and saw dealer cost on a couple of them. It was about 60% of list, so a $3,250 frame (or module) had a cost of $1,950. 

To me that leaves some room for negotiation.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Bike shops don't make a lot of money in the first place, and the margin on new bikes is very poor. I don't buy many new bikes but when I do I just pay retail. In return I get a discount on accessories, and hopefully, good service in the future.

The LBS that I bought my last new bike from 2.5 years ago just last week took time to squeeze my bike's warrantied fork replacement in with the first batch of forks they were doing. (Cervelo's recalled a bunch of forks). Other shops were making people wait for a week or more, mine got my bike done in less than two days. They didn't have to do that. I do almost all of my own work so I am not a super good customer who is in there every week, but they still take pretty good care of me when I do need something.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*As I stated earlier, HAGGLE as much as possible*. Anyone who believes that a $3000 bike cant be had for $2200 is foolish. The profit margins on the accessories will more than ,make up for the profits sacrificed on the bike. Also, let the dealer know that you are aware of his invoice cost. Heck, we do it at car dealerships, camera stores and flea markets, why not the LBS as well?


----------



## gatorsactions (Sep 2, 2008)

is it possible to find the invoice cost on bikes?


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

Last time I bought a bike, I walked in knew exactly what I could spend...I ended up with a shoes/pedals and a better stem for the sticker price on the bike.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

I never hassle the guy at teh lbs on price, and over the last few years, he has taken care of me on this or that. My attitude plus the occasional cold six pack of Dogfish keeps me in good favor with them.

Think about that when you are leaning on him as hard as you can.


----------



## jamesbrowm (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi, I just bought an 08 tarmac expert with ultegra sl and dura ace rear derailleur for $2500 Cdn. It list for $3200. The owner says I was getting it at cost. He wouldn't budge on the tax. I could have waited until December and maybe got the tax knocked off. Then again, somebody else might have bought the bike. You might find a bettor deal on a 08 model or a closeout. I was told 09's would be increase as much as 20-30%. If your heart set on a 09 model, then go for it. Watch for downgrading on component groups. I hope this helps, eh?


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

gatorsactions said:


> is it possible to find the invoice cost on bikes?


Not unless you work in the industry. 
Knowing the wholesale cost of the bike won't help you negotiate a better price. In all likelihood the shop will think you are prick and ignore you if you pull a stunt like that. 

Bikes have stupid thin margins. Sometimes less than 30% when the dealer sells it at MSRP, then factor in shipping and assembly labor. 
Some stores mark up their bikes more than others to try and make more cash, some don't. 
Sometime a shop needs to dump some inventory, that's when the good deals happen.
It varies from place to place and the market on what kind of discount you can get. You can ask, but often time a bike marked down 15% is a fairly good deal. 
Asking for a discount on an already heavily discounted item is bad form but it's alright to inquire on a regular price bike.


----------

